# طــلبــ قســم لـــ [ آلدرآســهـ ] و آلمـنـآهج آلتعليمـيهـ ..



## f Я a И k Ø (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه على جميعكم

كان عندى اقتراح صغير

وهو عمل قسم فى المنتدى 

لــ الدراسه بوجه عام

لأن الكثير مننا طلبه و كثيرا ما نبحث عن اشياء لمنهجنا ولا نجد 

فـ اقترح عمل قسم لهذا الغرض 

و يتم رفع عليه مذكرات للمواد و امتحانات و هكذا

و ان يكون قسم واحد فقط وليس له اى اقسام جانبيه

حتى يتم ملئه او الاداره تعرف ان فيه اقبال عليه

وساعتها يتم تقسيمه الى مجالات 

والى مراحل تعليميه

و كمان السنه دى بالذات ممكن نحتاج القسم ده

بعد ما الكتب الخارجيه معظمها اتمنع 

و ده هايبقى فيه فايده كبيره اوى 

تعم علينا و ع اخوتنا

شكراً ليكم

وأنتظر آلآراء 

و فـ النهائه

الكلمه الحاسمه لــ آدآره الموقع بـ كـل تأكيد

سلام

*آخوكمـ مينا
​


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقتراح جميل جدا 
الرأي رأي الادارة في الاخير *


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*Waiting*​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*فين الآدآره يا ج ـــماعهـ ؟؟؟*​


----------



## dodo jojo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقترااااااااح رائع..وفعلا احا عايزين حاجه زى دى..فى المنتدى..شكرا..ومنتظرين رد الادراه*


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (23 سبتمبر 2010)

وننتظر آلآدارهــ ..​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*صبرا ، روك مشغول جدا الأيام دي ، سيرد في وقتها ..
*


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنـــآ مــع ـــآه ..
Waiting
​


----------



## marcelino (23 سبتمبر 2010)

المنتدى تبشيرى من الدرجه الاولى

وهناك الكثير من المنتديات التعليميه

وهذه الاقسام تتطلب اشراف تعليمى من اشخاص فى مجال التعليم

واعتقد هذا ينقصنا​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (23 سبتمبر 2010)

آنآ وآثق 100%
آن موقع مثل هذآ آلآكثر شهـره ع آلسآحه آلمسيحيهـ
وغ ـير آلمسيحيهـ
يدخـلهـ مـلآيين آلآعضــآء يوميآ
آنآ وآثق آن من بينهم آلكثير آسآتذه و كبآر تعليم
و آن وجد آلقسم سيتقدم آلكثير منهم للخدمهـ
ولكـنى آقولــ : آننـآ نقدر آن نفيد بعضـنآ آلبـعض
حــتى بدون رقآبه من مـشرفي تعـليم كمـآتقولــ
فـآن شـآركنـآ بعضــنآ آلبعض 
ســتعم آلفآئده ع آلجمــيع

شكـــرآ لمـدآخلتكـ

آنتظــر آلرآى آلنـهـآئى للآدآره
...
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اقتراح جميل 
منتظرين رأي الادارة​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكــرآ لمـدآخلتكـ ..
ننتــظـر آلآدآره ..

​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (25 سبتمبر 2010)

فيــن آلآداره يــآجمعهـ
آنآ شــآيف آن مآى روكـ
بيفضـى و بيدخـلـ للآقتراحاتــ
ولآ ده مــش آقترآح ولآ آيهـ ؟؟
​


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تقديرنا لحجم النشاط و كمية المواضيع الدراسية لا يصب في ناحية إنشاء قسم خاص للدراسة. تستطيعون بدأ نشاطكم الدراسي في القسم العام و متى كان هناك نشاط و تفاعل كبير، سننظر في إفتتاح قسم خاص.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (25 سبتمبر 2010)

آوكــ ..
ج ـــآرى
​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (1 مارس 2011)

على فكرة موضوعك حلو انا استاذة وكان نفسى القى موضوعات مختلفة فى المنتدى للأسباب الاتية
1-  انمى معلوماتى  فى مجال تخصصى من موقع مسيحى موثوق
2- لااكون عرضة للهكر اذا دخلت منتديات غير مسيحية ابحث على مجال تخصصى

3- وجود مجالات متعددة فى المنتدى شىء محبب /مطور/ مثير /جاذب
عد وجود ذلك يكون عكس ذلك وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

